# [B]Washington DC Mini-HERF[/B]



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'll be in DC Oct 5 thru 11 on a family outing. I hope I will see as many as can make it on Oct 8th at Shelly's Back Room. I'll be there @ 1PM. Let me know if I should be looking for you..

Shelly's Back Room 
1331 F Street, NW 
Washington, D.C.

Phone (202) 737 3003
http://www.shellysdc.com/


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi there. Welcome to the forum! Shelly's Back Room is right in my backyard, so to speak, and it is one of my favorite places to have a cigar and kick back. I will mark the date on my calendar and see you there. I hope others can join too!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting you, itstim. It looks like there will be at least a handful there, but I'm happy to go with quality over quantity in cigars and BOTLs! Besides, it's still a couple of weeks away... who knows what/who will appear out of the smoke?


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am still planning on this tomorrow. Any other gorillas going to be there?


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

You KNOW I'll be there. Visiting Ford's theatre, etc. in the morning, so the whole gang will be right there come lunch time. Then smokes and libations! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Had a great time today. Thanks Tim, for making a weary vactioner and his family feel so welcome in a strange city! That Diploma was exceptional!


----------

